# Ein Game Design erstellen



## Neoxit (4. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Liebe Tutorials.de User =D

Stellt euch mal folgendes vor:

Man hat eine Idee für ein VideoSpiel und würde diese gerne umsetzten.
Eine Idee besteht und man hat eine Vorstellung in welchem Genre das am besten umzusetzen ist.
Man weiß wie die umgebung gestaltet werden soll. Man kennt die Situation des Hauptcharakter und kennt seinen Werdegang.

Und dann kommt die Frage auf:

Wie setze ich das am Besten um?

Dafür gibt es nun mehrere möglichkeiten. Sowohl für den Quellcode, dem Grafikdesign, dem Audioschnitt und evtl. auch Videoschnitt / Aufahmen.

Wenn das alles aber nun gewählt ist, wie solls nun weitergehen?
Einfach drauflos "kritzeln" "en" und "Designen" ?

Oder gibt es da doch noch mehr dinge zu beachten. Vllt kommen noch andere wichtige Dinge hinzu wenn man dieses Projekt mit mehreren bewerkstelligen will.

----------------------------

Ansonsten noch mal ganz Konkret: "Wie sieht ein GameDesign / Konzept aus, damit man später nicht auf zu Gravierende Fehler stößt". Was sollte gut bedacht sein? Was sollte man einplanen? Wie sollte man solche Probleme am besten lösen?

Ich hoffe ihr versteht meine Frage und hoffe nun auf ausreichend Feedback =D

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
euer 
Neoxit ^^


----------



## Art the Artist (4. Dezember 2008)

Interessantes Thema 



> Wie setze ich das am Besten um?



Du solltest das Spiel als Ganzes betrachten. Zu Beginn steht zwar die Idee, aber diese ist mit Sicherheit nicht konkret genug, dass man sich schon an die Ausarbeitung machen kann. Ich würde die Idee verfeinern und ausarbeiten. Am besten in einer Mindmap. Geh da noch nicht zu sehr auf Details ein, es sollen lediglich alle Punkte des Spiels angerissen werden. In welchem Jahr spielt das Spiel? Welche Gegenspieler gibt es? Kann in dem Spiel gebaut werden, wenn ja, was? Wie sieht die Interaktion mit der Umwelt aus? ...
Wenn Du alle Fragen beantworten kannst, die man Dir zu Beginn stellen kann, lehn Dich erstmal zurück und lass Dir das Ganze durch den Kopf gehen. Ist alles stimmig, oder gibt es hier und da noch Logikfehler? 

Passt alles, dann schnapp dir die Hauptpunkte und arbeite die weiter aus. Wie sieht der Charakter aus? Wie denkt und fühlt er? Was hat er an? Wo lebt er? 
Nun solltest Du in der Lage sein, zu jedem Bestandteil des Spiels ein paar Zeilen oder besser Seiten zu schreiben. 

Du bist quasi ein Bildhauer, der sich den Stein ansieht und eine Idee hat. Wenn Du mit Details loslegst, ist das Gesamtbild am Ende mit Sicherheit nicht stimmig. Erfolg hast Du nur, wenn Du die Schichten, die Dich vom Kunstwerk trennen nach und nach abträgst und Dir bei jedem Schritt einen Überblick verschaffst. 



> Wenn das alles aber nun gewählt ist, wie solls nun weitergehen?
> Einfach drauflos "kritzeln" "en" und "Designen" ?



Scribbeln ist immer gut, aber geh nicht zu sehr in die Details, sonst kostet Dich das viel Zeit. Nutze den Prozess vorerst zur Ideenfindung, oder um Dir ein besseres Bild zu machen. 



> Oder gibt es da doch noch mehr dinge zu beachten. Vllt kommen noch andere wichtige Dinge hinzu wenn man dieses Projekt mit mehreren bewerkstelligen will.



Wenn Du das Projekt mit mehreren Leuten realisieren möchtest, dann kommen weitere wichtige Punkte hinzu. Wie z.B. das Geld und die Rechte. Wie soll die Mitarbeit entlohnt werden? Wie kommst Du an die Rechte der Helfer? Und wie wirst Du sie auf Dauer motivieren können? Und wie läßt sich das Ganze managen?

Ich würde Dir ferner die Zeitschrift "making games" empfehlen, die recht brauchbare Informationen für Spieleentwickler bereithält.

Gruß
Art


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

ich würde dir raten das Spiel auch erstmal als Mod eines schon vorhanden Spiels zu veröffentlichen. Da braucht man kein so großes Team und du kannst auch alleine schon große Fortschritte machen. 

Den oft werden solche Projekte unterschätzt. Es bedarf schon eine Menge an Durchhaltevermögen um so etwas durchzuziehen. Ein paar Kumpels von mir wollten eine Stargate-Mod für Crysis machen, waren anfangs hochmotiviert, das Team ist aber nach ein paar Monaten auseinandergebrochen, da sie nicht das Gefühl hatten weiterzukommen da sie sich zu hochgesteckte Ziele gesetzt hatten. (Kleiner Auszug)

Also wenn keine Erfahrung da ist, lieber erstmal klein anfangen.

fG
Ex1tus


----------



## Neoxit (4. Dezember 2008)

Ahhh ich danke schonmal für diese Recht ausführliche Antwort.

Erstmal zu dem Link den du mir gegeben hast. Da gabs schon einige Interessante informationen für mich die mich ebenfalls weiterbringen.

Das interview mit Peter Molyneux war ebenfalls sehr aufschlussreich.

Um zum Projekt zurück zu kommen.
Geplant ist dies mit Leuten, die Spaß daran haben, etwas zu erschaffen.
Die dies Hobbymäßig machen und denen hin und wieder einfach die Idee dafür fehlt, was sie mit ihrem Talent umsetzen können.

Bei mir ist es zum Beispiel folgender Fall:

Mir fallen durchaus aussergewöhnliche Story's , Features oder Charaktere ein die es vllt noch gar nicht gab, aber durchaus auf Interesse gegenüber der User stoßen.

Genau so kann ich mir in etwa vorstellen wie alles aussehen soll, wie die Umgebung aussieht oder wie die Charaktere Interagieren sollen. Wie sie zueinander stehen oder wie deren Leidenschaft sich von den anderen unterscheidet.

Problematischer wird es da zum Beispiel wenn man mir sagt:
"Wir benötigen einen Tag und Nacht Zyklus für unser VideoSpiel"
Gut das würde ich vllt noch hinbekommen. Aber höchstens in der Sprache B3D ^^

Sorry wenn ich gerade vom eigentlichen Thema abschweife aber es interessiert mich schon wie andere User darüber denken.

Wenn ich mich als Teil eines Team sehen sollte, dann würde ich mich durchaus als Game-Designer --- Der knackpunkt zwischen den Programmierern und den Grafikern --- sehen.

Wie sieht es mit euch aus? Wie würde es sich auswirken wenn man die Leute in ein Team Steckt, die wirklich aus Leidenschaft irgendwelche Grafiken Basteln oder hin und wieder Hobbymäßig die eine oder andere Anwendung entwicklung. Vllt sich gern mit K.I. befasst oder mit einer Physik-Engine. Oder vllt doch mit 2D oder 3D Grafik beschäftigt.

----

Ich rede hier jetzt gerade vor mir her aber es interessiert mich wirklich Brennend wie ihr über dieses Thema denkt und vllt entwickelt sich durch diesen Erfahrungsaustausch oder diese Informationen ein kleines Projekt.
Ein wirklich interessantes Hobbyprojekt, welches nicht mit einem 08/15 Konzept eingemüllt wird, sondern eines woran man sich noch lange erinnern wird.

Ich sollte Philosoph werden 

Mir den allerfreundlichsten Grüßen

Neoxit


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Dezember 2008)

> Mir fallen durchaus aussergewöhnliche Story's , Features oder Charaktere ein die es vllt noch gar nicht gab, aber durchaus auf Interesse gegenüber der User stoßen.
> 
> Genau so kann ich mir in etwa vorstellen wie alles aussehen soll, wie die Umgebung aussieht oder wie die Charaktere Interagieren sollen. Wie sie zueinander stehen oder wie deren Leidenschaft sich von den anderen unterscheidet.



Das ist halt alles noch etwas Metamäßig. Am besten erstellst du eine Projektvorstellung, denn viele kennen dich oder das von dir beschriebene nicht. "Sowas kann jeder behaupten", denken sich bestimmt einige und klicken weiter. Wenn du aber deine außergewöhnlichen Storys, Features und Charaktare in ein Konzept packst und dieses vorstellst, dann ist das Interesse auf jeden Fall geweckt.


----------



## Neoxit (5. Dezember 2008)

Heydiho!

Ja, das habe ich auch in den nächsten Tagen vor mal eine Grobe vorstellung meiner Ideen zu repräsentieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Neoxit


----------

